# 68 GTO Glass Worth Saving?



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a 1968 GTO donor car all glass is removed and good. Is it worth keeping and refurbishing? How hard is replacement glass to get( all glass, front rear side smoke windows)?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Is the glass scratched up? Shouldn't be smoke, should be either clear, or factory light tint, sounds like it has had tint film applied. All glass can be bought new,,though it's not cheap.

Below is the interchange, personally, I keep even scratched glass as sometimes have to seal up a partscar. 
-Rear 1/4 glass is '68-72 Pontiac 2 door hardtop only. 
-Rear back glass is '68-72 Pontiac 2 door hardtop or 2 door Post. 
-Side door glass and vent panes are '68 GM 2 door A body hardtop.


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Glasses in fairly good condition not cloudy. I have read there is a process to buff the glass -to clean it up nice and clear?


----------

